# In search of a Meadowlark 37



## washwoods (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello, Searching for a Meadowlark sailboat. I am originaly from AA county in Md. Now in Va. Bch. Va. I have a 1977 26' Parker Dawson and would like to find a 37' fiberglass hull Meadowlark. Need a extra shallow draft. I have missed two in the last yr. that were for sale. Thank you.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome! There are two listed on Yachtworld now. If you buy one you have to tell us all about your adventures in her. And I'll consider helping you sail her home, one is in Mass., the other in RI. Good luck.


----------

